# 02 Altima tire pressure



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

There is no label anywhere (door frame, glove box, manual) for the recommended tire pressure on my 2002 Altima 2.5S. Tire size is 215/60 16. Anyone know the rec. pressures?


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

jayjayp47 said:


> There is no label anywhere (door frame, glove box, manual) for the recommended tire pressure on my 2002 Altima 2.5S. Tire size is 215/60 16. Anyone know the rec. pressures?


It should be in the maintenance section of your owners manual. 
The recommendations vary based on the different wheel options but these are based on comfort ride. If you prefer to get maximum wear the industry standard is 32-35 psi. My recommendation is 32psi rear and 35psi front. Also be sure not to exceed the max psi marked on the tires, some specialty tires do have lower rates.


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks. It is not in the owner's manual but I found the placard under the center console cover. Recommended: 29psi front and rear. I'll go w 31-32 all around, I think.


----------

